# Most common horse names



## TGM (1 September 2005)

Thinking about the horses we have on our books, some names seem very popular:

Misty
Kizzy 
Jack
Sunny
Buster
Ted
Molly
Harvey

... what other popular names do you know?


----------



## JoBo (1 September 2005)

Ella or Ellie seem very common at the moment.

JoElla


----------



## slivertonics (1 September 2005)

not sure about popular but mine are:

Sid
Jake
Dolly
Pride


----------



## Honeybee (1 September 2005)

honey
  sandy
  dan


----------



## Mistyrocks (1 September 2005)

casper, Misty, blue, george..


----------



## Kelly1982 (1 September 2005)

Rocky
Sam or Sammy
Sparky
Lady
Charlie


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

baloo
jack!!
bumble
bill
bob
boris
bazil


----------



## keeley (1 September 2005)

I know lots called Toby!

Star is also popular (oh the shame!!)


----------



## sallie (1 September 2005)

Sam (both mares and geldings!)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Patch (sorry Patches_and_Bailey)  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sallie


----------



## airedale (1 September 2005)

bonnie
paddy


----------



## vicijp (1 September 2005)

crackers
wildebeast
cheekster
vibrator
minty
smart filly


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

the galloping mum..........r u a farrier?

also charlie i no sooooooooooo mnay horses/dogs/people called charlie!! including my OH!!


----------



## Gingernags (1 September 2005)

We try to pick "different" ones.

Asti is Aston Perdita on her passport.  Asti for short as her mum is called Martini.  I named her.

Byter was already nicknamed that but as "Biter" because she was quite nibbly when she was a foal.  Gail is superstitious and wouldn't change it so we just changed the spelling.  She's officially Bittersweet Suprise.

Ivy is Ivy House Starlight Express but we though Ivy was a pretty name.  Ivy house is the place her Daddy lives, and her prothers have Ivy house prefixes (But not the Welsh Ivy House Prefix).

For popular names:-

several Jacks and Jacko's
Milly
Ella/Ellie
Murphy
Star
Smartie
Rupert
Harvey

Oh and know an Aragorn and Frodo - guess LOTR is a bit popular!


----------



## Halfstep (1 September 2005)

Toby
Paddy
Poppy
Ben
Sonic (mares and geldings)

Most unusual names: I once knew a horse called Catherine......
Aeschylus: used to drive judges mad cause no one could pronounce it properly!


----------



## Joya (1 September 2005)

Jigsaw
Puzzle (both for coulereds)

twinkle
laddie
buster


----------



## M_G (1 September 2005)

I know a horse called John never heard that one before
I have owned a
bruce
storm
saphire


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

my dads a farrier and does some of the wierdest named horses.............
mandy
james
linda
geoffrey
jimbo
i cant think of any more but they are some of the funniest!!


----------



## Helen010382 (1 September 2005)

We have a Frodo too - I didn't like it so he is now called Fred!
We also have,
Tommy
Zebedee
Bob
Johnny
Honey
Flora
George
Bramble
Fiz
Lilly
Pepper
Oscar
Toyah
Maverick
Otto
Kizzy
Filli



I do know alot of horses called Harry and star.


----------



## druid (1 September 2005)

Definately Misty, and I suppose Sparky too. Oisín is quite popular over here too.


----------



## vikki1981 (1 September 2005)

most i hear where i am is 
molly
toby 
harvey
ginger
billy

mine are:
Ronan
George
Ari


----------



## TGM (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
the galloping mum..........r u a farrier?

also charlie i no sooooooooooo mnay horses/dogs/people called charlie!! including my OH!! 

[/ QUOTE ] Not me personally, but OH is!  Yes, we have a couple of Charlies as well!


----------



## welshchick (1 September 2005)

A lot of little ponies seem to be called Polly!! That is my unhorsey sister's name!! LOL

Misty and Apollo are very common, I fink. Misty's lovely, tho.


----------



## FMM (1 September 2005)

We had two olivers at the same time - chestnut oliver and black oliver because we didn;t like to change their names!. Other names Glenn, Freddie, Bob, Hugo, Dolph, Roddy, Teddy, Phil, Truffle, Ollie, Tommy, Sonny, Harry. Nothing very unusual. We have a Smog on the yard (never met one of those before)!


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

o rite. thought u must have something to do with it!!!
my dad is one!26 yrs and he still loves it! his girlfriend is aswell. i love going shoeing wth him. u get the best biscuits and cakes!
where abouts r u based?


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

just thought of another one, my firend has the most gorg hunter 16.2 dark bay gelding does everything. but he is called PHILLIP!!!!


----------



## druid (1 September 2005)

Horse's I've known over the years -

Sparky
Oisín
Glenn
Benji
Baby Bear
Tommy
Hayley Bopp
Corona
Majic
Jessie
Dolly
Madison
Alanis
Tia
Roconious (Now that one is unusual!!)
Bróc
Toggi
Cavalier
Rapadash
Hennessy
Polly
Bobo
Woody
Daisy
Mork
Mindy
Grey Lark
Mr.Bailey
Charlie
Rocket
Pixie
Duke
Speck
Mouse
Dylan
Cheval
Zephyr (x2)
Wicklow
Lara
Murphy
Farrah
Domino
Zara
Jack (x2)
Sampson
Frodo
Pluto
Druid (Namesake pony!)
Finn
Daffy
Foxy
Jazz
Tigger
Star
Prada
Oliver
Queenie
Misty (x 2)
Cookie
Davy
Lucy
Rabai
Susie
Wimp
Bitch ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Cannae think of anymore right now!!


----------



## sally2008 (1 September 2005)

With a couple of exceptions, all mine seem to finish up with human names:

Fred (The Questionmaster)
Sam
Fred (again! - different horse)
Jigsaw
Cassie (Paith Cascade)
Kiwi
Woody (General Greenwood)
Tom (Just the Ticket)
Boris (Little Boris - 16.3hh 3-seater - breeder with a sense of humour!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
Declan (Rapkyns Ballenvella)


----------



## miamibear (1 September 2005)

Star and monty both very popular round us!


----------



## vicijp (1 September 2005)

we used to have a racehorse called Frank The Swank, some of you may know him as he went on to do 4* with Matt Ryan. also used to ride a colt called Curve - ended up being called Purve. there are loads of racehorses with daft names. most common are harry and bob, weve had quite a few of those over the years.


----------



## Troggy (1 September 2005)

Toffee!! We weren't the only Toffee at the last show we went to which was annoying! Other one also, suprisingly, chesnut!


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
my dads a farrier 

[/ QUOTE ]_**KJJ rubs hands together**_

So do you have any pictures that you would like to post of your dad?? 

and perhaps some of his apprentices (If he has any)!!!


----------



## keeley (1 September 2005)

We've had a few harry's 

I like the name athena! My horse was called torro when I got her but it means BULL so chnaged it to what her papers say excl. the prefix.


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

hahha!! do u like farriers then?!! he is on the naked 'cornish farriers' calender hav u seen it??!! our horses r in it 2!
u wont fancy my dad neway!yuk!!


----------



## nelson (1 September 2005)

Nooooooooo

Don't sat anything about naked farriers - there will be a huge stampede to Cornwall, and you will never see him again


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
hahha!! do u like farriers then?!!

[/ QUOTE ]Well you could say I have a _*coughs*_ Special interest _*coughs*_ in farriers!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




[ QUOTE ]
he is on the naked 'cornish farriers' calender hav u seen it??!! our horses r in it 2!

[/ QUOTE ]oooohhh naked farriers calendar - no I haven't seen it!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





.... _**KJJ has heart palpatations at the prospect of seeing said calendar**_ 

**KJJ shouts** 

*TGM - have you spoken to your OH about 'our' Naked farrier calendar yet??  
	
	
		
		
	


	











*
[ QUOTE ]
u wont fancy my dad neway!yuk!! 

[/ QUOTE ]Of course your going to say that!!!


----------



## sally2008 (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
my dads a farrier 

[/ QUOTE ]_**KJJ rubs hands together**_

So do you have any pictures that you would like to post of your dad?? 

and perhaps some of his apprentices (If he has any)!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]   _** Sally elbows KJJ out of the way **_  If he's old enough to have daughter on here then he's more my age group sweetie!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  You can have the  _less experienced _ ones!


----------



## nelson (1 September 2005)

*Innocently* Oh dear KJJ, thats a nasty cough, have you tried Benylin


----------



## TGM (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
vibrator


[/ QUOTE ] I bet you have people queuing up to ride that one


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
_** Sally elbows KJJ out of the way **_  If he's old enough to have daughter on here then he's more my age group sweetie!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  You can have the  _less experienced _ ones!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Hmm???.... OK - good job asked for apprentices too!!!


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Innocently* Oh dear KJJ, thats a nasty cough, have you tried Benylin  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]I know - it's been with me for ages, occurs when I get over-excited!!! - nothing seems to shift it!!!


----------



## TGM (1 September 2005)

*SIGH*

I thought it was too good to be true - you have been too well behaved all day!  I knew you would have to start hijacking threads sooner or later


----------



## vicijp (1 September 2005)

lol. his racing name is Vibe


----------



## sally2008 (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SIGH*

I thought it was too good to be true - you have been too well behaved all day!  I knew you would have to start hijacking threads sooner or later 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] Psssstttt - she's been plotting this all morning!


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SIGH*

I thought it was too good to be true - you have been too well behaved all day!  I knew you would have to start hijacking threads sooner or later 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Er NO!! Mulleta mentioned farriers!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 AANNNDD she mentioned Naked Cornish Farrier Calendar..

***HMMPPHHH***


----------



## KJJ (1 September 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
Psssstttt - she's been plotting this all morning!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]gggggrrrrrr  
	
	
		
		
	


	













*No I haven't!!* 

...

Just all afternoon!!!


----------



## JM7 (1 September 2005)

patch
sam
jack
george
these seem to in vogue at the moment.....


----------



## Honeybee (1 September 2005)

New 3ys has on passport he's called john boy??
funny one!! i just call him JB


----------



## Patches (1 September 2005)

Tis ok...I didn't name her. Personally I think Patch is a Jack Russells name...although technically she is Patches, or A Touch of Blue as her Chaps name is.

I've taken to nicknaming her Gladys....although I have NO idea why except I have this silly phrase when someone is in my way... 'cuse me Gladys.. said in a silly posh voice. I  guess a simple "Over" or "back" would suffice!


----------



## amymullet (1 September 2005)

has any one seen the calender? for cancer research its really funny actually apart from the one wiv my dad in! grrrrrr


----------



## *jess* (1 September 2005)

in polo most horses are called... tordilla (greys) or overa/ overo (coloured) Bays tend to have more imaginative names!


----------



## emmababes (1 September 2005)

my horse is called carla... think this is not so common


----------



## Louise2005 (1 September 2005)

I know 3 spotted ponies called Spot lol! Erm I know quite a few Paddys and Tobys and Mollys.


----------



## paintsplat05 (1 September 2005)

We have several with the same names but they are just 'big' and 'little'! Star is a dead common name i dunno why he's called that as he has a splodgy stripe!I also know a:
Jack!
Spot!
Milly
Harry
Stubbs
Chance
Monty
Spangle
Ashton
Boo
Dots
Dolly
Syd!
and Misty!


----------



## racingdemon (1 September 2005)

i think my horses have the worst selection of names....

Ian
Eric
Granny (male)
Josh
Sally
Walter
Pickles
Clive
Pastry

the only names i chose where pickles &amp; clive, but most of them are all redeemed by having good 'proper' names, ians being my fav... which is Ideas man


----------



## Marbs (1 September 2005)

Polo seems to be quite popular for little grey ponies!


----------



## sallie (1 September 2005)

A friend has a pony called Brian, and I once nearly bought one called Elvis (loved the name, but the pony was lame  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

Sallie


----------



## sally2008 (1 September 2005)

PMSL!  Sally for a horse!  Normally I just share my name with King Charles Spaniels!


----------



## Gingernags (1 September 2005)

Bit like Ivy's half brothers the driving ones.  They are Jack and Barney - aka Jack the Lad and Travelling Man.  

Their Dad - Alec - was Smart Alec  although his proper Welshy name was Clougha Cock Robin.

The cutest though, they have a little dun filly from him, she's called Lillibet, I think she was born on the Queens jubilee...


----------



## Maiseymoo (1 September 2005)

we've got;

spirit
maisey
glen
marcus

we did have a little shetland called piglet once though thought that was quite unusual


----------



## lilvik950 (1 October 2006)

I had a george (he passed away aged 12 of a brain tumour) and there is an ari on my yard! 

I have a molly, a tilly, a kevin, a bounty, a turbo and a friday!


----------



## happyhack (10 October 2006)

horses i ride are
kiwi
jester (now sold  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
tony
jack

my friends are
molly 
faith
lofty


----------



## SPARK (10 October 2006)

My neddies are:
Sophie
Sunny
Maggie

My forst pony was called Jemma.

Horses at the yard are:
Lady
Genesis
Carousel
Ollie
Milly
Izzy
Zara


----------



## eekmon (10 October 2006)

We too have a Harvey, Molly and Sunny at our yard!


----------



## KatB (10 October 2006)

I know a Smog too!!! And a Molly, and

Cloe
Betty 
Jack(x2)
Wilson
Dylan
Rosco(x2)

But bet no-one has a Godfrey......


----------



## maddielove (10 October 2006)

the horse i used to share was baggins...an awesome name[like someone said, LOTR is popular!]
murphy is quite common,
as is molly, milly, sam and tommy[know lots of them!]
paddy appears to be growing too
i rode an amazing horse called verona, pretty name


----------



## S_N (10 October 2006)

Bob
Charlie
Misty
Snowy
Lady
Max
Sam
Billy
Star

But IMO the most common names seem to be a mixture of the following
G*T
&amp;*%$£$%
*^&amp;*%$%
^&amp;*($%£  &amp;*^%$£


----------



## Bex7 (10 October 2006)

Rosie and Bailey seem to be very popular, at the last yard there were a few Rosie's (I think JJ has a magnetic attraction to them LOL) The was Rosie Rosie, Rosie Mac, Rosie Foot and at one point another Rosie on it's way!!!!

Bert also seems quite common although I think it is a daft name for a horse and had I not been so superstitious Bert would be Thor or Merlin!

x


----------



## RobinHood (10 October 2006)

We have had so many Jacks and Jakes at the yard, in the end people had to change their names if they bought one called Jack or Jake.


----------



## eventingdiva (10 October 2006)

i have another molly!
we've had lots at various yards over the years, they turn into bay molly, grey molly etc!
also have an ellie and a poppy, which seem to be fairly popular as well. have a kim which is slightly more different!
charlie
teddy
and george always seem to be quite popular x


----------



## JaneMBE (10 October 2006)

you beat me to it Bex.......

Horses I have known over the years (going back to g19 hundred and eeeeek.)
Toe-a-sock
Mr Smith
Mrs Smith
Winkle
Guiness
Wendover
Little Elf (huge 18hh shire!)
Yogi-Bear
Dumpy
Justy

ahhhh, never hear these names anymore!

And typically, Rosie, always a Rosie about! Guess the common-est names (riding school ponies that is)
Domino
Poppy
Star
Rusty
Pickle......

whenever I hear George, I expect to see Mildred, and Rosie should always be with Jim. (it's an age thing!)


----------



## Bess (10 October 2006)

I keep my horse at a riding school/livery yard but they only have geldings.   The riding school ponies/horses are called 
Alfie
Sooty
Duke
Bobby x 2
Chester
Ringo
Oscar
Dallas
JJ
Rico
Nico
Larry
Chico
Sydney
Tommy
Jake
etc


----------



## Weezy (10 October 2006)

LOL *jess* one of the polo mares I retrained was called Torda (she ended up an awesome SJer!) the other 2 grey polo mares I had were Bufita and Carolina tho!

I have never owned/loaned a usual named horse (or maybe on reflection I have) - from the first to the last (with a good few missing):

Ginny
Ceredig
Pepita
Korki
Chippy (Chinook Chip)
Gitano
Herbie (few of those around!)
Santa
Torda
Bufita
Carolina
Picassa
Lucera
Bolero
Cercano
Emily
Stan (Few of those around mind)
Zante
Splodge (I named him)
Chico (bet there are thousands, but my 4 year old named him!)


----------



## druid (10 October 2006)

Wow, it's wierd reading a post from this time last year!!


----------



## teapot (10 October 2006)

I know of:

Julepe
kalia
Martinetta
Roma
Venus
Kalio
Bertie Killinghurst
Ickle Bertie
Captain Webb
Will (or delboy)
Mr Jones
Albert
Banners
Mouse
Buttons
Squeak (did have a bubbles but the git had to go back)
Munchkin
Bob (the cob)
Jigsaw
GP
Lyric
Tyler
Polo
Oscar 
Ozzy
Spike
Penny
Dinky
Eddie
Edwina
Milo
Todd


----------



## Weezy (10 October 2006)

THANK YOU!

I did think it odd I hadnt seen it and it was this long - didnt think to check the dates!


----------



## not_with_it (11 October 2006)

Monty 
Oliver
Max 
Hector
Puzzle
Jake
Rolo
April
Benji
Star
William
Crystal
Lady
Billy
Archie
Tommy
Socks


----------

